# 14' LaSarge V-Jon Tunnel Hull



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Much better Jason! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] HTML Code doesn't work well on the forum. 

Thanks for sharing!

Since your new here your buying... Everyone step up to the bar... Gin and Tonic please ;D

How about a little news segment about microskiff.com? 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard. I'll have a Tanqueray and tonic.

That sounds like a fantastic custom build. I particularly like the idea of using tracks for a movable platform. Keep up the informative posts.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh and let me be the first to say... looks tippy! 

http://microskiff.com/micro-wiki/index.php/Tippy

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Tunnel hull...heh heh heh...it's a good thing.










I've got an affinity for tunnel hulls... 

Every little bit of advantage helps in the backwaters,
welcome to the forum.


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats an awesome boat. And I like how the platform slides forward.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Great post and welcome aboard! [smiley=1-beer.gif] Cool boat1


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool little skiff, welcome to the forum.

Dod you have any more pics of the tunnel?  I'd like to get some more info on how it works, any quirks, etc.

I have one similar...


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Melba toast, I see your from Mobile. I actually live in Semmes, I moved here from Orlando Sept '08. What kind of boat you fishing out of?


----------



## melbatoast (Jun 27, 2009)

The tan 14' described above.. I plan to take some better pics soon.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds good, can't wait to see em!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

melba, do you know a guy named Joey Gates?


----------



## melbatoast (Jun 27, 2009)

*new addition coming soon*

http://cook-mfg.net/cart/bmz_cache/7/702851f4c7de0218f5d27b3dae51688c.image.184x200.jpg

Slight trim tabs, and power tilt and trim really helps performance on these boats. I'll keep y'all posted on the install.


----------



## melbatoast (Jun 27, 2009)

*updated pics*


Here is the 13' V-Jon (brown boat) vs a 14' V- Jon to see the different boats. Most 14's have a tunnel hull.












More Boat Yard Shots of 14's, microskiff's everywhere at Fiberplastics...












My 14' pre-Tilt and Trim












Here's a boat with Tilt and Trim, Mike's boat












And, another shot of the same boat












My front casting deck (working on wiring) I need to add a set of remote terminals to have a direct wiring point for the tilt and trim. My fuse box is for only 30 amp stuff.












My rear casting deck (moving fuel tanks fwd) I have too much wieght in the stern so I am moving my 9 gallons of storage forward 11". Every little bit helps.











Here is the poling platform on genoa tracks, close up shot










Push Pole holder and rod holder










Rewiring for the tilt and trim












Here is a tunnel shot with motor












And without


----------



## melbatoast (Jun 27, 2009)

*New recessed stern plate pics*

The stern must be recessed to accomodate the 5 1/4" trim plate. This keeps the foot of the motor very close to the tunnel. This is critical for steering and performance. We are also laying up custom permanant trim tabs, and I'll get those pics next time. Everything is set to add gel coat at this point....

New gas storage shelf moved 11" forward











New recessed stern, inside view













New recessed stern outside view with partial gelcoat


----------



## melbatoast (Jun 27, 2009)

*Tilt installed, almost done now*

The 5 1'4 cmc tilit unit is in. We recessed it into the stern to maintain perfomrance with the tunnel in mind. Mike added some permanant trim tabs to help my hole shot. We have not gelcoated the tabs yet, or the altered trolling motor bracket. I need to run the boat to see if it needs more or less trim tab before gelcoating. 










We have not splatter painted the gelcoat around the trim unit. I'm not sure we ever will because it has been wet trimed, sanded and taped nicely.  The base color of the gelcoat is the smae as my base coat before we spatter painted it. The splatter paint/rough texture keeps the deck from getting slick.










Overall this was a fun project. I also added a 12v 55lb thrust minn kota riptide TM. I had to rewire with some 8 gauge from my marinco plugs, the 10 gauge was the minimum, and it was getting old. The manufacturer recommends 6 gauge, but I am only extending my wires 4 or 5 feet.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet rig. Those are some pretty interesting skiffs.


----------



## melbatoast (Jun 27, 2009)

*Test run*


*1.5 mph increase in top end, I hit 22.9 mph against the tide, running fairly light and solo - faster

*Significant increase in efficiency, can run 20 mph with ¾ throttle – gas saver

*turns much better trimmed down, very nice, cuts and doesn’t slide out - sporty

*hole shot is greatly improved - performance

*can adjust trim for drier or smoother ride - comfort

*with only 2 gallons of gas, and me in the back, I am bow heavy with two batteries and a trolling motor up front, I have too much trim tab for one person, I just couldn’t get the bow up totally. I took the trolling motor off and moved it back to the stern. Still too much tab for one person - Sander

*Adjusting the trim with my foot doesn’t work all that great. I need to move the switch up on the gun box, by my stern light switch and do it by hand – Oh Well

*New trolling motor is a dream, shaft is just right, strong motor and easy to handle - Sweet


----------



## melbatoast (Jun 27, 2009)

*Repowering with a new Yamaha 25*

This project is almost complete. Still working on the front casting deck, and have to gelcoat in a few areas to clean the boat up cosmetically. 

Otherwise, despite the fact that my 96' Evinrude runs great, I decided to go ahead and repower now, while I can still get a good new 2 stroke. This new motor is only 105 pounds and is strong out of the hole. It is lighter, stronger, and better on gas than the older evinrude. Now that I am making longer runs, I have a little extra peace of mind. I also have a new 4 blade SS prop on order from powertech. 




















And now mounted on the V-Jon


----------



## melbatoast (Jun 27, 2009)

*yahama test run report*

Test run. 23.4 mph against the tide and 12 knot N'east wind, and 26 mph with the tide and some breeze.. Motor runs a good 23 mph with 3/4 throttle in quiet water. Ran 18 miles on 2.75 gallons today, so I am at a little over 7 mpg on fuel... 

Boat pops out of the hole fast and is very easy to start. You can pull start it sitting with half effort. Motor is a good bit quieter. This is a totally different motor. The older Evinrude got the job done for 3 years, but this is a new era in my microskiff experience. I still need to run it one more time with a full load to make final adjustments on my permanent trim tabs.

The final stage of the project is underway. We are building the carbon fiber casting platform for the front, and attaching the legs to the carbon fiber deck on the 18.5" tall platform today. pics coming soon.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: yahama test run report*



> Test run. 23.4 mph against the tide and 12 knot N'east wind, and 26 mph with the tide and some breeze.. Motor runs a good 23 mph with 3/4 throttle in quiet water. Ran 18 miles on 2.75 gallons today, so I am at a little over 7 mpg on fuel...
> 
> Boat pops out of the hole fast and is very easy to start. You can pull start it sitting with half effort. Motor is a good bit quieter. This is a totally different motor. The older Evinrude got the job done for 3 years, but this is a new era in my microskiff experience. I still need to run it one more time with a full load to make final adjustments on my permanent trim tabs.
> 
> The final stage of the project is underway. We are building the carbon fiber casting platform for the front, and attaching the legs to the carbon fiber deck on the 18.5" tall platform today. pics coming soon.



That's a good performance with tunnel hull and 4 blade propeller. Since u have no set-back on the transom then why not u can add a tomC electric jackplate when u have trim tabs on it.

With a jackplate u can run extremely shallow than without one.

Is your propeller heavy cupped?

Sweet set-up so far!

Looking forward to hear more from you.


----------



## melbatoast (Jun 27, 2009)

A jack plate won't help I dont think, I already have the motor elevated so high, that if I go any higher the water pump would not work. I guess I could install a low water pick up, but the prop is already super high in the tunnell. I can run slalom courses through exposed crab traps. I guess 4" of water on mud bottom and 6" in sand. I guess I need about 8" to plane, but 10" makes it work better. Also I cant set back off the transom or the motor gets out of the direct jet of the tunnel and you slide out. That is why the trim plate is recessed in.

As for the prop.. Its a power tech SRA4: http://www.ptprop.com/images/stories/docs/bclass.pdf

Dont quote me on this, but i'm pretty sure that Mike worked with powertech to design this specific prop for these boats. the four blade really helps with cornering. You would slide out with a 3 blade. And the hole shot is sweet. Semi weedless to help in the grass for the duck hunters, I assume.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> A jack plate won't help I dont think, I already have the motor elevated so high, that if I go any higher the water pump would not work. I guess I could install a low water pick up, but the prop is already super high in the tunnell. I can run slalom courses through exposed crab traps. I guess 4" of water on mud bottom and 6" in sand. I guess I need about 8" to plane, but 10" makes it work better. Also I cant set back off the transom or the motor gets out of the direct jet of the tunnel and you slide out. That is why the trim plate is recessed in.
> 
> As for the prop.. Its a power tech SRA4: http://www.ptprop.com/images/stories/docs/bclass.pdf
> 
> Dont quote me on this, but i'm pretty sure that Mike worked with powertech to design this specific prop for these boats. the four blade really helps with cornering. You would slide out with a 3 blade. And the hole shot is sweet. Semi weedless to help in the grass for the duck hunters, I assume.


Yeah...I don't suppose there's any reason to run shallower than that...


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Are these guys still around ?


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

trekker said:


> Are these guys still around ?


Yes. I'm on my phone so I can't easily put a link, but you should be able to Google it.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

pt448 said:


> Yes. I'm on my phone so I can't easily put a link, but you should be able to Google it.


Yes, Fiberplastics Inc in Mobile Al. The most bad A$$ v-jon around. Those boats are like a salt marsh built better than a hells bay. A 10 year old used rig will bring 5-7K in Mobile if you can find one for sale. Usually one will pop up every now and then.


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Bump!

I stopped by Fiber Plastics last week and dropped off my Pathfinder to get some work done. While I was there I always check out the V-Jons that are up there.. I was about to start a new thread dedicated to his skiffs and saw this one was already made! Lots of good pics in this thread after post #14, wish we could get the original pics to show up in the first post.

Here's the link to his website: http://www.fiber-plastics.com/tunnelboats.html


----------



## BarHopper (May 23, 2016)

ABoykin said:


> Bump!
> 
> I stopped by Fiber Plastics last week and dropped off my Pathfinder to get some work done. While I was there I always check out the V-Jons that are up there.. I was about to start a new thread dedicated to his skiffs and saw this one was already made! Lots of good pics in this thread after post #14, wish we could get the original pics to show up in the first post.
> 
> Here's the link to his website: http://www.fiber-plastics.com/tunnelboats.html


Mike LaSarge used to come by the Mobile fly fishing club meetings - he always had some great stories to tell!


----------

